# Ugodog ??s



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Peanut consistently uses his pee pads or goes outside for #1. I recently learned about the Ugodog and would like to make the switch. Has anyone else done this? Were you successful? do I start by putting the pad on top of the Ugodog? 

TIA!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I've had the ugodog since Santos came home, and he used it without having to do anything.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I swear by the Ugodog and have used it since we brought her home. You could just let Peanut know this is the spot to go by putting a used pee pad under the grates. The smell will clue him in. I use newspaper in mine-free and more environmentally green. I have two Ugo's-beside the daily cleaning with Clorox cleanup spray, you can soak the one that needs cleaned outside in a large plastic bin with some bleach or Mr. Clean and hot water, rinse and it comes out immaculate and sanitary. She still knows it's ok to go outside too-that has never been a problem.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you! That is so helpful! A couple more questions:

~Do your Havs go #2 on the Ugo too? Peanut has never gone #2 on the pee pads...
~Where did you order from, the Ugo site or somewhere else? 

thanks again


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep-also #2. You can order it directly from their site, or amazon.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Same goes here. I love it and KASHI uses it so well. Now Miya on the other hand I have to take her outside she has a problem using it. I also ordered it on amazon.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Tks! I am going to order on amazon


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I bought one for Mig on ebay (from a fantastic shipper BTW) called a Purmi potty. It's from Korea and is very similar to the Ugo but it's smaller and the lid is one piece that snaps on and off. It fits great in the expen and Pixie seems to like it too (she got in there and peed on it!). Best of all it was half the price of the Ugo. It's made very well. I love both though.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you, Beth! I just ordered it and she said it'd be put in the mail tomorrow


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

A Purmi? You'll really like it. It's really easy peasy to clean. I think I'll order a pink one for Pix (Mig's is green) and I'm going to keep the Ugo's as spares for my mom's and for when I need to soak the Purmi's in the soapy water.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, the Purmi. It doesn't come up if you search for it on ebay but it does if you google it, oddly enough. I really hope he takes to using it. I will feel so much better about not using all those pee pads (environmentally!) Thanks again for the help


----------

